# Paph. Yellow Tiger



## swamprad (Apr 24, 2009)

Paph. Yellow Tiger (stonei x praestans). This is the second blooming for me, last time was only 9 months ago! 5 flowers on the spike.


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice as well. This is another one that is actually made with platyphyllum and not stonei. The hybrid name is correct, but when it was originally registered it was registered as stonei var. latifolium x praestans. This was later changed to platyphyllum x praestans.

Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool!!!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 24, 2009)

very very nice bloom


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2009)

pretty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2009)

That certainly is yellow! Nice one, for sure.


----------



## Candace (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh nice! I like it! I have one of these that is a blooming size division...can't wait for flowers. Thanks for the preview! :drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 24, 2009)

Meow!! That's sweet. :clap:


----------



## L I Jane (Apr 24, 2009)

A beauty.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice Yellow Tiger!

Very nice dorsal!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2009)

That's definitly a tiger of a different color! Beautiful Yellow Tiger of 5!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2009)

yes, very interesting color!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Apr 25, 2009)

Another great display, there are some great photos on this site lately.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 25, 2009)

excellent!


----------



## john mickel (Apr 25, 2009)

Where did you get this yellow cross ?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 26, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :drool: FABULOUS!! Great job! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jorch (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice flower with a nice name! :clap:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice! I love the coloring!


----------

